# Where can I find Lobster in Florida (outside of the keys?)



## gregfries (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Can I find lobster in Florida outside of the keys? If so, where would be a good place to look and where should I avoid looking?

I've tried to Google search for maps, or any other posts on the subject, but without much success.

I wish I knew or had an experienced lobstermen in the family. 

Any advice you guys can give me for finding lobster, (or even spearfishing) locations around Florida would be much appreciated. I know the Key's is the best, but I live in Orlando, so traveling to the keys every weekend is impractical. Any advice or additional resources you may have are appreciated.

I'm continuing to search through posts here on the subject as well.

Thank you!


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Florida lobster? I can not say whether there are lobster in Florida or not! But why would you want them? The only lobster worth eating anywhere are new england lobster? And you can tell the differerce. Like new England steamer clams. That's the soft thin shell clam, not the kind restaurants outside new England serve as "steamers"


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

There are lobster all over Florida, but unfortunately, if you want to actually enjoy the experience, the Keys is the ticket. There are places around most of the inlets, but I think you'll find those areas crowded, at best case, and overharvested, at worst. Ft. Pierce inlet is one such place.

I hate lobster, and don't partake myself - but Maine lobster and Florida lobster aren't even close to being the same thing. They are each regarded as their own separate entity. If you want Maine lobster, that's what you buy. IF you want Florida spiny lobster... Well, you get the picture.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You're whippin a dead horse solid. He admitted he didn't know a thing about lobster in FL. and turns right around and says New England lobsters are the only ones to eat. Another typical yankified snowbird lettin his tounge beat his brains out.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

FL lobster is actually the same as lobster found throughout the Caribbean, Central America, etc., known as "langosta" or the smaller ones a "langostina". No big claws. Not quite as sweet as Maine (Yankee) lobster, but easier to obtain. Used to wade (walk) out on the reefs in Panama at low tide and pluck them out of the holes and throw them in a burlap bag. Didn't need a boat or a "trap".


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> You're whippin a dead horse solid. He admitted he didn't know a thing about lobster in FL. and turns right around and says New England lobsters are the only ones to eat. Another typical yankified snowbird lettin his tounge beat his brains out.


Come now, WD... We must leave room for redemption....

Everyone makes one mistake - and then they meet you. Maybe that's enough for this one. Give him just one free pass


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Done! I is done et bofem. And laks spiney better. Not as good as stones tho. A fifth of Gin, a jug of grapefruit juice, fresh limes and lemons offen the tree out back and a pound of melted butter. If a person couldn't live on dat, he outta die.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> Done! I is done et bofem. And laks spiney better. Not as good as stones tho. A fifth of Gin, a jug of grapefruit juice, fresh limes and lemons offen the tree out back and a pound of melted butter. If a person couldn't live on dat, he outta die.


With all that butter, he probably will die! (But...you only live once!)


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> Done! I is done et bofem. And laks spiney better. Not as good as stones tho. A fifth of Gin, a jug of grapefruit juice, fresh limes and lemons offen the tree out back and a pound of melted butter. If a person couldn't live on dat, he outta die.


All that citrus juice is either gonna make your Viagra work extra hard, or not at all... Just remember, more than 4 hours is very bad. Not sure why, but that's what they say.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Well, don't ask me!!!. I couldn't tell ya. I'm takin 1/2 a viagra a day now. And believe me, it works. I ain't peed on my shoes in over a week. Good stuff.


----------



## Chum Chick (May 17, 2011)

Just posted pictures of Mini Lobster Season on Facebook that will give you some idea where to get Lobsters near Pompano Beach. There's also pictures of the LobsterFest winner of a 9 1/2 pound lobster.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.420951301289905.108487.292341177484252&type=3&l=2879525388


----------

